# Saw vise-Lodi Manufacturing



## Traci (Sep 2, 2011)

I have an old saw vise made by the Lodi Manufacturing Co., I searched online til my eyes crossed looking for history on this place. I'm trying to get an approximate age of the vise. Any help would be greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I found this: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?150037-Lodi-MFG-Co.-Saw-Vise - not much but it does mention MWTCA which is where I would start.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Also nice for binding sheet metal.


----------

